# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  What is this on my wall?

## geoff70

Hello, pulling down the kitchen next Thursday. Got asbestos sheeting in the laundry and getting that removed separately. However, took a photo behind my fridge looking up towards ceiling tonight and found these funny lines on the plasterboard. I say plasterboard as the 3rd photo is the lounge room wall behind the kitchen and it looks (and says) plasterboard on it and there is nothing unusual I can see. However on the Behind Fridge2 photo you can see smooth than rough, it's either a bad tape joint (join in much lower as in other photo) or someone patching up some holes, also not evident in other photo nor do I recall thinking "that looks odd" More curious than anything! Thoughts? Or  just rough looking finish on the face of the board?!
Of note is this will be the second kitchen reno as one was done back in the 1990's

----------


## Tools

Wallpaper? 
Tools

----------


## geoff70

Yeah. That makes sense. 1968 house. The fashion of the times eh? There is a whole room still with it here. Looking forward to that! Didn't think of that. Cheers 
Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------

